# Eye Problem



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

My new hairless mouse I found has an eye problem. It started out small like gray/cream cover over his eye ball. Here are some photos.





I was hoping if anyone had any information on what to do to get rid of it I don't believe it will stay forever?? Or will it??


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

A friend of mine had a hairless rat, and it developed an ulcer on the eye that got to a stage similar to what you have pictured. Eye drops, and Pina coloda flavored antibiotics fixed it. The vet figured she got a scratch, and it got infected. Without treatment the bacteria could have eaten through the lens, in which case the eye would have been lost. At least that's my understanding, it wasn't mine so I only know 2nd hand, and from seeing her eye.

*Do hairless have eye lashes?


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

No not true hailess they have no eyelashes, what type of eye drops should I give him??


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
I would visit a vet,to check the eye.
There are different eye drops for each kind of problem and just a vet can give professional advise after checking if an infection,an injury,a tumor or anythink else, causes the problem.
Most eye problems can be really painful and a painkiller,e.g.Metacam shoud be given.
I would use papertowells instead of wooden bedding until it's healed that no dust can get into the eye.
Good luck and best whishes for your mouse.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like an infection to me and a vet would be able to provide the appropriate antibiotic. Depending on substrate and bedding would be the most likely cause as a scratch from wood chip or even hay can lead to the infection.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

The only vet around me only works on dogs/cats I mean I can try but I highly dought they will help me


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

A percentage of hairless are born with eye problems,hardening of the cornea and other diseases of the cornea .This mouse looks to be afflicted,sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Does this mean he will die and if I bred him to a healthy regular furred mouse do you think the babies can eventually outcome this problem?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think he will die from it, but I would never use him for breeding.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree with Jathy, that breeding a mouse with obvious health problems is not a good idea.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Such a bummer was really looking forward to having a great breeding program with them, but not for feeders though. This makes me so sad I could cry I really wish people would have bred these guys better and more healthily.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Mc.Macki Mice said:


> Does this mean he will die and if I bred him to a healthy regular furred mouse do you think the babies can eventually outcome this problem?


You can see as soon as they open their eyes any that are affected.Some have small eyes,some bulgy eyes and some milky eyes.These are best culled.I've never had one as old as yours with the problem as I remove them before weaning but to me it looks painful and as it won't get better I'd think about euthansia ultimately.The fault can't be bred out.You'll get a much higher percentage if you breed hairless x hairless on a regular basis.Hairless x normal will produce virtually none with eye defects if any at all and you can develop a line of relatively healthy ones by frequent outcrossing.You do have to be prepared to cull any affllicted though.If you can't easily get another mouse that's free of the problem and as it's a buck I personally would mate him to a few normal hairy does that excel for health to start up a viable line that you can work on.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I mean I know it is probably painfull but I can't cull him/I don't have the heart too. He is to sweet and my mom is obsessed (in love) with him. She even named him Ilovu (I-Love-You). Do you think it is a virus like it spreads, because I don't think it is... I hope not


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Mc.Macki Mice said:


> I mean I know it is probably painfull but I can't cull him/I don't have the heart too. He is to sweet and my mom is obsessed (in love) with him. She even named him Ilovu (I-Love-You). Do you think it is a virus like it spreads, because I don't think it is... I hope not


Its not wrong to have pets, but if you can't cull him then take him to the vets, its as simple as that. Have them prescribe the meds, access quality of life, etc... Even if they usually only do cats & dogs, sometimes they will make exceptions.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like his eye is getting much better, is still a very light color unlike his other eye. It's still a little clouded but the swelling has gone down, quite a lot, I believe my home (veterinarian) techniques worked!  I hope he stays better now! (I used eye drops)


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
Perfect news.
I hope the eye is getting copletely normal,soon.
Best whishes.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks infected to me, too. Unfortunately there's no home remedy for eye infections; he needs to see a vet.


----------

